# I Am Panicking In MBBS



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

I started mbbs study from jan 13 and given my first substage and passed but this routine is so hectic I am away from home in a hostel and I study all the time but i dont know what to do i become depressed and start crying this is becoming so difficult for me if i study gross i dont have time for biochem and physio anyone plz help tell me how to prepare for prof I AM SCARED guys:?


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Well first of all pay attention in class no matter what. It's all about hard work. Secondly just READ what is taught to you everyday. Don't pile up stuff for yourself. It takes like an hour per subject to read what they teach you everyday. And focus the rest of your time on studying for a stage or test or whatever.


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't be too hard on yourself, you don't want to have a burn out.
Thing is, anatomy is all about cramming, so is the biochem.Physio does involve concepts, but at the end of the day you have to read books like BD, mushtaq, firdaus
what i would suggest? give it a break, you have to pass the tests and even if you don't, its going to be alright as long as you pass the prof
try prepraing the questions from past papers
and enjoy your life


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

does preparing questions from past papers really help ???? I mean do questions repeat?And thanks I am trying to relax


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

Half of the prof is from the past papers


----------



## blamonster (Oct 11, 2014)

Go see a psychologist in your university hospital.

First thing you need to do is start studying less, it may seem strange, but over-studying won't help you, if you over-study and don't have time for activities, you're going to feel more isolated and thus face more anxiety. Ideally, you should study everyday, but people are lying to you if they say it's the only way you'll pass your exam. You can study at the end of the week ( revising everything you did upto that point ), and you can even cram, a lot of students do and it pays off for them. Just know that there is no fixed way in which everyone who passes studies, everyone has their strengths, some cram and some study everyday. It is clear that your daily routine is stressing you out way too much.


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Lol many opinions but my opinion is still the best. It balances both life and study.


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

you are still loading ^ bro
😁


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

Hahahahaha


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

cefspan said:


> Half of the prof is from the past papers


IS GOAL fine for past papers prep and in what year are u???


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

eaqa said:


> IS GOAL fine for past papers prep and in what year are u???


Skim through goal and make seperate lists for the past university questions of every topic in all three subjects
it would really help you like you would know what you must need to remember for seqs in tests, send ups and prof.
Another thing, there is this forum, http://www.med-com.me/
you can download solved past papers for every subject of the respective years.It helps a lot too.Btw I am currently a third year student.


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

thanks for ur help cefspan


----------



## vibrantMAK (Feb 15, 2015)

MBBS is very stressful.. Where we have to focus on *extensive* knowledge in medical sciences and clinical skills!! But dont give up, try your best and enjoy your social life too !! As blamonster says: "over-studying won't help you" !!


----------



## Loading... (Oct 31, 2014)

True, don't overstudy, just study smart.


----------



## vibrantMAK (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Dolly (Feb 1, 2013)

What is GOAL?


----------



## cefspan (Dec 25, 2011)

compilation of uhs past papers


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Study smart,
Not hard,

U might actually surprise yourself....

Take time off if u need to.


----------

